# Chickadee/Common Redpoll



## Don Kondra (Feb 13, 2013)

A couple of visitors from today...

Common redpoll female..







Chickadee, funny thing is I've been shooting these for years and never thought about the difference between the male and female 






Cheers, Don


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

Don, great images.  Thanks for sharing.

WesternGuy


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 13, 2013)

Nicely done, I like the chickadee shot in particular.


----------

